# Member map



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I started a map for members to share their location. It's open to anyone with the link so hopefully it won't get too bogged down with spam and one-post-wonders. 

You can just put a pin in your approximate location and enter your username. Put your business name in the pin description if you are so inclined.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zlerxT8bYdHc.kljpfVx5EL60


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess a little clarification is in order.

1.Navigate to your area on the map.
2. Click on the marker symbol under the search bar. The cursor should turn into a +
3. Click on the point in the map where you want the marker.
4. Enter your username in the first box and, if you want, your business name in the second window.
5. Click "Save".
6. Check your pin to make sure it's in the right place and showing the right info.

If you make a mistake you can drag your marker to another location or select the marker and click on the trashcan in the little pop-up window to delete it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Cool! CT used to have this at one time. IDK what happen to it though.

:thumbsup:


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I wanted to look at the old map but it was deleted. This is cool, curious to see if I am the most northern guy or not.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

shanewreckd said:


> I wanted to look at the old map but it was deleted. This is cool, curious to see if I am the most northern guy or not.


Might be... There is a drywall contractor from PG here as well. 
Might just come down to where you live in the city. 
Golden View used to be in Alaska though.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't blink when you look at my town !! Ya might miss It!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

shanewreckd said:


> I wanted to look at the old map but it was deleted. This is cool, curious to see if I am the most northern guy or not.


I used to be in Faibanks Alaska, but now it looks like you are.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Golden view said:


> I used to be in Faibanks Alaska, but now it looks like you are.


Yup that definitely would have had me beat by a few kilometers, give or take :laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, some of you guys are having a little trouble. Please refer to the instructions above in post #2. I've had a remove several markers that had no information on them. We can do this guys, it's not rocket surgery.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Sweet. I'm pinned.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Aside from being an exceedingly useful guide to kidnapping the wealthier members of this forum, what's the purpose of this exercise?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

To see who's nearby, thilly


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Aside from being an exceedingly useful guide to kidnapping the wealthier members of this forum, what's the purpose of this exercise?


For your own good. Don't make the mistake of kidnapping me!!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Aside from being an exceedingly useful guide to kidnapping the wealthier members of this forum, what's the purpose of this exercise?


Two reasons, one is that you can see who's actually local so you can grab a beer, the other is that I can finally plan my trip around the country without ever having to book a hotel or buy my own beer.:laughing:



blacktop said:


> For your own good. Don't make the mistake of kidnapping me!!


You're seriously underestimating how hard it is to find a good drywall guy. I was going to kidnap you when we went down to the OBX this summer but my wife insisted on bringing BOTH kids on vacation.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Bring a gun, you will need it in my neighborhood (hey, smilies don't work? supwitdat?)


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

If Jaws ever gets around to posting his location you can find me about a half mile north.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Pinned!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EthanB said:


> You're seriously underestimating how hard it is to find a good drywall guy. I was going to kidnap you when we went down to the OBX this summer but my wife insisted on bringing BOTH kids on vacation.




I'm a skinny little fellow ! You could of made room for me! [SMILE]


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Pinned, pretty lonely up here!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Guess I am just not doing this correctly. There is no maker symbol under my search bar. I type in my location and it has a maker symbol beside that. When I click it, it leaves a green marker symbol on the location. No where to put any info though. 

Maybe it is rocket science.....and I am just a dumb carpenter. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Guess I am just not doing this correctly. There is no maker symbol under my search bar. I type in my location and it has a maker symbol beside that. When I click it, it leaves a green marker symbol on the location. No where to put any info though.
> 
> Maybe it is rocket science.....and I am just a dumb carpenter. :laughing:


The site is a little frittzy tonight !


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Guess I am just not doing this correctly. There is no maker symbol under my search bar. I type in my location and it has a maker symbol beside that. When I click it, it leaves a green marker symbol on the location. No where to put any info though.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is rocket science.....and I am just a dumb carpenter. :laughing:



I had the same issue. I ended up logging in with my GMail account and everything worked as it should after that. 

I didn't notice it before I logged in, but if you look at the list of members, there might be an "Edit" button in the top right. Click that and you should be good to go from there.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Not a lot of representation from "the middle" yet.

I'm impressed with how far into oblivion some of you Canadians live. Nice work!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> The site is a little frittzy tonight !


Must be that time of the month again.:what:


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

This looks like all the places I can get free lodging for Hunting Trips and Baseballs games. Where to Next ...Throw a dart!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Somebody moved me to South Carolina ... is that possible?

I retaliated :whistling:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm the most Southern member on the map so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I had started a CT member map several years ago but the Mods back then thought it wasn't ok and removed it. 

Here it is-> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?hl=en&authuser=0&mid=zEHApqmXM9Mo.kSa6l7gF_d6k


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I'm the most Southern member on the map so far. :thumbsup:


Walraven is tops now.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I had started a CT member map several years ago but the Mods back then thought it wasn't ok and removed it.
> 
> Well, now you're a mod...and can do whatever you damn well please.:whistling


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Pinned
No one near me


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Pinned... lonely here in Oklahoma.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't figure it out. I typed my address in and I get a green spot , and that is all


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

EthanB said:


> I guess a little clarification is in order.
> 
> 1.Navigate to your area on the map.
> 2. Click on the marker symbol under the search bar. The cursor should turn into a +
> ...


What is the marker symbol? I got nothing.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The marker symbol looks like a little hot air balloon. It's in the center of the tools under the search bar.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've had to erase several points that had no member info. I was able to fix a few more. Make sure you click your pin and see the right info after you have saved it. It shouldn't say Point ## on top, it should have your screen name.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> The marker symbol looks like a little hot air balloon. It's in the center of the tools under the search bar.


*I have nothing that looks like that*.



EthanB said:


> I've had to erase several points that had no member info. I was able to fix a few more. Make sure you click your pin and see the right info after you have saved it. It shouldn't say Point ## on top, it should have your screen name.


*I do not see that box on the left that Ethan is showing.
How do you get that?*


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like shanewreckd is slightly more North than me.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Pinned, pretty lonely up here!


That State looks like a big ole fishin hole!!! Do you ice fish Mike?


----------

